# Pure Rock rattert



## markusr221 (28. November 2016)

Guten Abend,

ich besitze seit knapp 4 Monaten einen Pure Rock CPU Kühler und bin grundsätzlich sehr zufrieden. Er sieht schick aus, kühlt extrem gut und verrichtet seine Aufgabe sehr leise - eigentlich.....
Ich habe seit kurzem das Problem, dass der Lüfter in regelmäßigen Abständen komische Geräusche von sich gibt. Ich würde es rattern bezeichnen. Es sind auf jeden Fall laute und unangenehme Geräusche. Diese Geräusche hören allerdings auf, sobald ich die Blätter des Lüfters leicht berühre (selbstverständlich bei ausgeschaltetem PC). Dann erklingen die Geräusche erst nach 1-2 Tagen wieder.

Was kann man da machen?

LG Markus


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2016)

Reklamieren.
Schreib mal BeQuiet eine nette Mail. Mach ein Foto von der Rechnung des Kühlers und füge sie bei. 
Wird sicher nicht lange dauern, bis du einen neuen Lüfter bekommst.


----------



## markusr221 (29. November 2016)

Habe nun dem Support eine Nachricht geschrieben. 
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden. Ist vielleicht für euch auch ganz interessant wie lange es dauert und wie der Fall von BeQuiet gelöst wird


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2016)

Ist immer interessant. Andere warten ja schon seit Monaten.


----------



## markusr221 (30. November 2016)

Habe heute Mittag eine Antwort auf meine Reklamatiuon erhalten! Das ging schonmal schnell.

Man hat mir gleich 2 Lösungen vorgeschlagen:

Zitate
1. " Bitte entwerten Sie den Lüfter, indem Sie entweder eines der Rotorblätter ausbrechen oder das Kabel des Lüfters durchschneiden.
Lassen Sie uns dieses Bild bitte zukommen und wir werden Ihnen einen neuen Lüfter zukommen lassen.
Dieses sollte der schnellste Lösungsweg sein."

2. "Alternativ müsste der Lüfter bei uns eingesandt werden und wir würden diesen nach dem Erhalt austauschen."

Ich werde mich für die Variante 1 entscheiden. Allerdings erst Sonntag Abend oder Montag Morgen


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2016)

Mutwillig zerstören ist auch geiler.


----------



## markusr221 (5. Dezember 2016)

Gestern Abend die besagte Email geschrieben, gerade eben eine Antwort erhalten, dass mir ein neuer Lüfter per Post zugesendet wird.


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2016)

Das hört sich doch sehr gut an.


----------



## Chimera (7. Dezember 2016)

Listan ist im Normalfall(!) sehr zügig was den Service betrifft. Als ich beim Conrad ein Straight Power kaufte, musst ich leider feststellen, dass das 8 Pin CPU Kabel komplett fehlte. Hatte gleichzeitig ne Mail an Listan und eine an Conrad geschickt, doch wer antwortete schneller? Listan, man würde mir sofort ein neues Kabel schicken und als ich das Kabel paar Tage später (von DE nach CH) bekam, kam die Antwort vom Conrad "Bitte schicken sie das komplette Netzteil zum umtauschen zurück"  Naja, hab ihnen dann geschrieben, dass es sich erledigt habe


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

Conrad hätte sich ja das fehlende Kabel von BeQuiet besorgen können. 
Aber die haben halt nur komplette Sets und daher kriegst du nur ein neues Netzteil anstatt Teile.


----------



## Chimera (7. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Conrad hätte sich ja das fehlende Kabel von BeQuiet besorgen können.
> Aber die haben halt nur komplette Sets und daher kriegst du nur ein neues Netzteil anstatt Teile.



Jo, war mir schon auch klar, musst ich das letzte Mal mit nem Router, wo nur das LAN Kabel fehlte, auch alles zurückschicken. Fand es nur krass, dass Listan da deutlich schneller mit dem Versand des Kabels von DE nach CH war, als Conrad mit ne Antwort auf die Mailanfrage  Plus, was mich erst irritiert hatte, bekam ich das Kabel sogar doppelt. Auf den "Fehler" hingewiesen meinten sie nur, dass ich es als Ersatz behalten könne  Muss sagen, dass so ein Support (ähnlich wie ich ihn bisher bei Evga auch erleben durfte) für mich auch eine Rechtfertigung ist, wenn ein produkt mal ein kleines bissel mehr kostet, denn für nen tollen Support bin ich auch gerne bereit mehr zu bezahlen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

Keine Frage. Guter Support ist heute enorm wichtig, denn das bindet den Kunden.
Du kaufst gerne dort wieder, wo man dich bisher gut behandelt hat.


----------



## sikeij (7. Dezember 2016)

Wobei es blöd ist, den Lüfter erst zerstören zu müssen. Womit kühle ich solange meine cpu? Bei Thermalright bekam ich zweimal einen neuen Lüfter so. Allerdings war der erste mit deutlichen Gebrauchsspuren versehen... Der zweite ratterte auch. Hab dann doch einen besseren gekauft. Der Support war aber gut...😏, nur die Luffis von Thermalright sind sch...


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

Das liegt aber daran, dass Bequiet nicht möchte, dass du den Lüfter weiter verkauft. Daher musst du ihn zerstören.
Ist einfach als den Lüfter zu BeQuiert zu schicken, denn die würden den auch kaputt machen. Ergo kann man sich den Transport und dessen Kosten sparen.
Finde ich jetzt schon i.O.


----------



## sikeij (7. Dezember 2016)

Keine Einwände, nur...neuer Lüfter first


----------



## target2804 (7. Dezember 2016)

Naja wenn du das ding einschickst, wie kühlst du dann deine CPU? Sei doch froh, dass du sowas angeboten bekommst!


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2016)

sikeij schrieb:


> Keine Einwände, nur...neuer Lüfter first



Wie gesagt, dann hättest du zwei Lüfter. Daher erst den ersten zerstören.


----------



## Chimera (10. Dezember 2016)

Zumal du doch sicher in deinem Gehäuse mehr als nur einen oder zwei Lüfis hast, so dass du vorübergehend einen davon als "Ersatz" an den Kühler pappen könntest, oder? Selbst wenn du nur nen Front- und Hecklüfi hast, kannst du problemlos für (kurze) Zeit den Frontlüfi an den Kühler knallen und nur die warme Luft über den Hecklüfi absaugen lassen. Dass du dann natürlich keine Stunden mit Prime95 und Furzmurks verbringen solltest, wäre ja wohl klar 
Und eben, Listan hat dir ja ne vernünftige Lösung präsentiert: kaputtmachen, Foto mailen und in ein paar Tagen hast du den Lüfi. Wie gesagt, selbst mein Kabel von DE in die CH dauerte nur ein paar Tage, da dürft es innerhalb DE wohl noch schneller gehen (ausser man mailt es erst am Samstag, dann ist man dank Weekend halt auch selber schuld, wenn es länger dauert).


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2016)

Weihnachtszeit. Das dauert jetzt bei DHL.
Ich hab drei Tage auf mein neues Board gewartet. Es lag erst in dem einen Lager und dann in dem anderen Lager.


----------



## markusr221 (10. Dezember 2016)

Ich bringe euch mal auf einen neuen Stand:

Bis heute leider noch kein Lüfter angekommen. Ich habe bei Listan am Freitag angerufen und der nette Kollege meinte, dass wir noch bis Dienstag warten und dann solle ich mich notfalls nochmal melden. Dann wird erneut ein Lüfter zu mir gesendet. Ich habe heute übergangsweise den Boxed Kühler eingebaut. Einen anderen 120er Lüfter habe ich nicht ;P Alles 140er.... Alles ziemlich viel Aufwand für ein Ersatzteil welches 7 - 8 € kostet


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2016)

Wann hattest du denn den Lüfter reklamiert?


----------



## markusr221 (10. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wann hattest du denn den Lüfter reklamiert?



hier die genaue Reihenfolge des kompletten Vorgangs:
am 29.11. Abends reklamiert
30.11. gegen Mittag eine Antwort erhalten
04.12. Foto vom zerstörten Lüfter gesendet
05.12. Email erhalten, dass ein neuer Lüfer mit der nächten Post versendet wird
09.12. angerufen da das Paket noch nicht angekommen ist

Ich habe stets schnelle schnriftliche Antworten erhalten, bzw. war ich bei dem Anruf in keiner Warteschleife.


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2016)

Das ist dann einfach Pech.- Vermutlich braucht DHL ewig.


----------



## markusr221 (14. Dezember 2016)

Gestern Nachmittag wurde der Lüfter geliefert! Im Laufe der Woche werde ich den einbauen. TOP SUPPORT!


----------



## BlueKingMuch (21. Dezember 2016)

Be Quiet Support schrieb:
			
		

> 1. " Bitte entwerten Sie den Lüfter, indem Sie entweder eines der Rotorblätter ausbrechen *oder das Kabel des Lüfters durchschneiden*.
> Lassen Sie uns dieses Bild bitte zukommen und wir werden Ihnen einen neuen Lüfter zukommen lassen.
> Dieses sollte der schnellste Lösungsweg sein."



Da würde ich auf jeden fall das Kabel durchschneiden, Foto machen, und nachher die getrennten Kabeln wieder mit Isolierband verbinden


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2016)

BlueKingMuch schrieb:


> Da würde ich auf jeden fall das Kabel durchschneiden, Foto machen, und nachher die getrennten Kabeln wieder mit Isolierband verbinden



Ich würde das Foto mit Photoshop bearbeiten.


----------

